# Anyone interested in being photographed for a story?



## camwolf (Feb 6, 2017)

My name is Cam and I'm an editor at Racked. We're writing a story about what preppers plan to wear in the event of a large-scale disaster (essentially, what are the clothes in your bug-out bag?). We would love to have people come to our New York office to be photographed and talk about how they chose their attire.

If interested, let me know and I can share my email. I'm currently not able to post my address based on forum rules. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sure, I would love to. Can I get plane fare in advance?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When this show comes on I grabbing a bowl of popcorn and a pot of coffee it is going to be funny.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you heard of the Gray Man or OpSec. Photographs? I think not.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

DO not pay attention to the other guys, I would love to help you out. I will also save you some money. Just send me the camera and I will take pictures for you


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is a story published by Racked just today. I'll just leave this right here.

http://www.racked.com/2017/2/6/14520758/fashion-supports-planned-parenthood



> Still Silent on Immigration, American Designers Unite for Planned Parenthood


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll have to dig out my best pair of speedos for this, haven't had them on in 20 years, I've gained about 30 pounds , but I would still look cool


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I suspect most here will wear what they normally wear, comfortable clothes and sturdy shoes. 

I suspect that most real people who prepare will not be wearing camo. Instead I will be wearing the same comfortable clothing I wear every day although I may choose to avoid any brightly colored clothing.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sure, I would love to. Can I get plane fare in advance?
> 
> View attachment 38513


Nice tan


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I will save you time and money and just give you permission to use my Christmas card photo from last year.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Nice tan


TG, that there is a perfect description of a *******. We work outside... we don't work on all over tans.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@A Watchman, there is just no way to un-see that.

But, not bad for an old guy. :vs_laugh:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would not visit New York if you paid me a million dollars. :vs_no_no_no:

I'm just a country boy. :vs_cool:

With a name like Racked I had the idea it would be a magazine featuring well endowed ladies, but that link posted showed that to be false. :vs_lol:


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not think so. 

As to what I would be wearing it is what ever I would happen to have on. I do wear some suits and dress shoes but have hiking boots, long khaki pants and long sleeved shirt in the bag in my vehicle. Think light weight, lose, quick dry, tan or green color outdoor/casual type clothing in other words what I normally wear and have for years. 

Years ago traveling to visit one of my sisters something came up and she asked friend to pick me up at the airport she told her what I would be wearing, tan or green khaki pants, solid color long sleeved shirt with collar and pockets, boots, my hair color, short military hair cut with short mustache , tall, trim . Any way lady picks me up and gives me a ride but she says something about how did my sister know what I would be wearing she thought it odd. I told her I wore the same thing since I was 8 or 9 so of course my sister would know what I would be wearing. That was at least 30 years ago and still wearing the same type of clothing . I do have better underwear and t-shirts now days.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Why won't you come here? Got no interest in New York.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

camwolf said:


> My name is Cam and I'm an editor at Racked. We're writing a story about what preppers plan to wear in the event of a large-scale disaster (essentially, what are the clothes in your bug-out bag?). We would love to have people come to our New York office to be photographed and talk about how they chose their attire.
> 
> If interested, let me know and I can share my email. I'm currently not able to post my address based on forum rules.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Cam, will your paper be paying for airfare, cabfare, hotel and meals? If not your wasting your time. Preppers are a frugal bunch. In a sense your profiling. Preppers from different parts of the country wear different things especially to blend in.

In my neck of the woods casual ware is the in thing and camouflage this and that is fairly common also. Probably the only difference is that some of us might choose some camouflage uniforms or atleast a certain camouflage pattern to discern between friend and foe in a grid down WROL invironment in the rural setting where anybody could be a threat. Especially if they are relocated from the city.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

camwolf said:


> My name is Cam and I'm an editor at Racked. We're writing a story about what preppers plan to wear in the event of a large-scale disaster (essentially, what are the clothes in your bug-out bag?). We would love to have people come to our New York office to be photographed and talk about how they chose their attire.
> 
> If interested, let me know and I can share my email. I'm currently not able to post my address based on forum rules.
> 
> Thanks so much!





Sasquatch said:


> This is a story published by Racked just today. I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> http://www.racked.com/2017/2/6/14520758/fashion-supports-planned-parenthood


So Cam, your paper is supporting baby killers now?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I got family in NYC, if you fly me out and buy me a meal at a chopped cheese place in Harlem ill do it lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

camwolf said:


> My name is Cam and I'm an editor at Racked. We're writing a story about what preppers plan to wear in the event of a large-scale disaster (essentially, what are the clothes in your bug-out bag?). We would love to have people come to our New York office to be photographed and talk about how they chose their attire.
> 
> If interested, let me know and I can share my email. I'm currently not able to post my address based on forum rules.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hey Cam,

So, you are writing a story about what "preppers" plan to wear in the event of a large scale disaster? :vs_lol:

First off, I am simply amazed at the utter stupidity of New York/LA liberal retards! :vs_laugh:

Secondly, how much money did you/you're parents waste on a shitty journalism degree from an over-rated liberal piece of crap college/university?

Damn son, I read your last article and almost threw up reading the garbage you wrote. That really sucked! http://www.racked.com/2017/1/4/14168634/amazon-athleisure-activewear-brands

Anyway, I'm glad you're part of our little community and can't wait to hear more from you.

Your new friend,

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey watchman get some clothes on! this is a family oriented website LOL!:vs_lol::vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, if I did go naked it would work in my favor. The others would be laughing so hard I could move to the front of the line for my govt free stuff.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I had this little number made especially for The End Of The World As We Know It.









Pretty sweet huh?

I figure, when the time comes, all of my friends from Prepper Forums and the orange site (you all know who you are) can stop by Club Inor and sip some extremely high quality gin and tonics and listen to me and my band, Inor and the Post-Apocalyptic Magitones, pump out some of the coolest of cool jazz. Mrs Inor will make petifores and finger sandwiches (made with real fingers of course). A good time is guaranteed to be had by all.

Cam -

I hate New York, so I will not come there to visit you. But if you want to send me a Junior's cheesecake or a corned beef sammich from Katz's Deli on the Lower East Side, I certainly won't turn it down.

Your friend

Inor


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

End of the world I going in style. My Class A's. Always planned to be buried in them anyway.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Are the cats playing with the mice again? :vs_coffee:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Are the cats playing with the mice again? :vs_coffee:


Larry the Cable Guy made me do it!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Are the cats playing with the mice again? :vs_coffee:


He started it, Mom!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Liberals suck, they are made to be played with.

Cam looks like a liberal.

http://www.racked.com/authors/cam-wolf


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> TG, that there is a perfect description of a *******. We work outside... we don't work on all over tans.


I like it


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Liberals suck, they are made to be played with.
> 
> Cam looks like a liberal.
> 
> http://www.racked.com/authors/cam-wolf


"Men's"wear editor.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

SGG said:


> "Men's"wear editor.....


Too funny! Fashion for the end of the world hahaha


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Too funny! Fashion for the end of the world hahaha


Yuri Gagarin? One of my childhood heroes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Yuri Gagarin? One of my childhood heroes.


Yes! :vs_love:
my other childhood hero was Valentina Tereshkova.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> Too funny! Fashion for the end of the world hahaha


I might not last long when the shtf, but I want to look good on my way out....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Sure, I would love to. Can I get plane fare in advance?
> 
> View attachment 38513


Cam will pay for your trip only if you can hang you hat there hands free.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> He started it, Mom!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Cam will pay for your trip only if you can hang you hat there hands free.


Looks like the guy in the photo is having a hard time with this particular skill.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My serious suggestion for a better question:

Ask what people would wear, and then hire a model and dress the model in the gear mentioned. Trade gear loan with a retailer for mentions in the article.

Preppers don't want to show their faces, but if you ask them to realistically help pick outfits for a professional model (an outdoorsy looking man and woman) you will probably get a lot better response.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow... I spent a little time perusing his web site...

Can't decide between "So what" and "who cares"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Looks like the guy in the photo is having a hard time with this particular skill.


The guy in the photo you say? :vs_lol: You really got to get in the swing of southern ******* humor TG. Google the Blue Collar Comedy Tour. with Jeff Foxworthy and listen to Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> The guy in the photo you say? :vs_lol: You really got to get in the swing of southern ******* humor TG. Google the Blue Collar Comedy Tour. with Jeff Foxworthy and listen to Larry the Cable Guy.


I will, thanks 
I understand a lot more than you think haha


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> I will, thanks
> I understand a lot more than you think haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@A Watchman Lord, I apologize for that there, and...be with the pygmies in New Guinea, amen :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Wow... I spent a little time perusing his web site...
> 
> Can't decide between "So what" and "who cares"


Excellent determination my good friend @whoppo. Immediately upon viewing the website, my first reaction was WTF, who reads this garbage? Then I glanced up at the television and saw some snowflakes crying over somebody else calling them a name and I thought to myself, "Slip, you done missed a great bidness opportunity. "Cause they be some messed up folk up in here."

Then I forgot about the website until I stumbled upon this thread and it reminded me how FUBAR this world really is.


----------



## camwolf (Feb 6, 2017)

camwolf said:


> My name is Cam and I'm an editor at Racked. We're writing a story about what preppers plan to wear in the event of a large-scale disaster (essentially, what are the clothes in your bug-out bag?). We would love to have people come to our New York office to be photographed and talk about how they chose their attire.
> 
> If interested, let me know and I can share my email. I'm currently not able to post my address based on forum rules.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi again! Thanks to all the nice and helpful comments I got. We quickly realized that asking people to come to NYC isn't going to work out, so we are expanding our search to wherever people are located. So if you are willing to be photographed, please let us know the general area you're located in or get in touch with me. We are looking to hire photographers located near wherever our eventual subjects are located.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

camwolf said:


> Hi again! Thanks to all the nice and helpful comments I got. We quickly realized that asking people to come to NYC isn't going to work out, so we are expanding our search to wherever people are located. So if you are willing to be photographed, please let us know the general area you're located in or get in touch with me. We are looking to hire photographers located near wherever our eventual subjects are located.


Second star to the right, and straight on till morning.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

camwolf said:


> So if you are willing to be photographed, please let us know the general area you're located in or get in touch with me. We are looking to hire photographers located near wherever our eventual subjects are located.


Sorry, OPSEC... if we told you we'd have to... well you know.

*Rancher*


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fashion when SHTF...... Where do these people come from?&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey OP, what do you think, huh? Geez.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

My wife says my fashion sense is horrible. So I guess that leaves me out. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I already gave you a picture and told you all I wanted in return was a cheesecake and corned beef sammich. To date, said corned beef sammich and said cheesecake have yet to be delivered. So obviously, you are a fraud and a gubmint plant.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

camwolf..you dont give up do ya?

this is the 2nd site i've seen you in..and it looks like that your getting the same response's here as well..does live n learn mean anything?learn that a true prepper dont go for the idea of having their pic's n all,posted on tv,much less "ALL" over the internet..anyone that goes for it,aint a true prepper..and a fool to boot..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> View attachment 41673


Wow! I didn't know @Sasquatch had a bow.

Dude, you could use a trim. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Wow! I didn't know @Sasquatch had a bow.
> 
> Dude, you could use a trim. :tango_face_wink:


That is his winter coat.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

say socom..got a match? LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimLE said:


> say socom..got a match? LOL


Saving the matches for ********, not rugbacks.


----------

